# Crear tarjeta FPGA con lenguaje VHDL para un midi



## Demon_Shadow (Jun 8, 2007)

Hola!

estaba buscando como poder crear en una tarjeta FPGA con lenguaje VHDL una melodia midi, ya tengo las frecuencias de los tonos y los tiempos pero no tengo idea de como programar un midi en vhdl si alguien me pudiera ayudar seria de mucha ayuda!
gracias


----------



## XiO (Jun 14, 2007)

Necesitas una UART para imlementar la trasmisión midi, suponiendo que queiras enviar comandos MIDI a un sintetizador, que se encargara de hacer sonar esas notas.
Si lo que quieres es sintetizar el sonido dentro de la FPGA es más complicado. Tienes varias opciones para generar sonidos. La más fácil es generar un seno a la recuencia de la nota que quieres reproducir, pero sueno muy artificial.

Una vez diseñe un sintetizador MIDI basado en adición de armónicos, para poder crear sonidos parecidos a algún instrumento real, si te interesa ya sabes...

saludos.


----------



## Demon_Shadow (Jun 18, 2007)

Hola!
muchas Gracias como podria generar un seno a la frecuencia de la nota?
esque es para una tarea que tengo que entregar  y nos la piden en VHDL usando una FPGA ya tengo la frecuencia de cada nota y el tiempo que transcurre en sonar pero no se me ocurre como hacer un codigo VHDL para eso =S


----------



## XiO (Jun 19, 2007)

La forma más fácil de generar un sonido es almacenando las muestras de un seno en una memoria dentro de la FPGA. Despues tienes que leerlas y sacarlas hacia un DAC. Si sacas muestra a muestra tendras el seno original, si sacas una de cada dos tendras el doble de frecuencia etc... Tendras que memorizar el número de muestras suficientes de un período para la mínima frecuencia que desees hacer sonar.


----------



## gabriel.ff (Abr 1, 2009)

Necesito controlar un Conversor DA (K1201) de 12 bit desde una FPGA ProAsic3 por favor estoy en la tesis y necesito la ayuda


----------



## yukardo (Abr 1, 2009)

Aqui pueden conseguir el codigo para generar la senoidal.

http://www.opencores.org/?do=index


----------



## mini0n (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola,
Llevé un curso de VHDL con una Spartan3A en la escuela y me enamoré de todo esto de la lógica programable. Me gustaría saber si alguno sabe dónde podría comprar una tarjeta de desarrollo aquí en México.
Soy estudiante y se me dificulta eso de mandar pedir una fuera del pais. 
¿Sugerencias?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 19, 2009)

Las unicas opciones que se me ocurren son AG electronica o posiblemente en Arrow Components Mexico....


----------

